# NEW SITE



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have been working on a new site for some time.. Now would like to get some feedback. Please take a look at the ReindeerPass link and let us know what you think. What do you like or dislike we would like your input.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice site Mike. Easy to get around on and neat that you have the Ozark catalog there also to look at, nice touch. All the pix and prices are nice also, good effort overall, I would say.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it Mike 

Easy to find things. 
It looks like you only list what you actually have. 
While in Check out, when you hit continue shopping, you go back to the page you were on. I really like that. 

Randy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH?? I thought was a new web site like this one. 
Do you have teeshirts???? hats???? 
Even logos on your cars???? 

hint


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, easy to get around.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Guys for taking a look.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job on the website.
JimC.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, easy to navigate for sure. 

The one and only suggestion I have is trying to keep stock current. The big complaint from many including myself is ordering something to only find out they don't have it, or sold it months ago.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I put you in my Favorites list so when looking for something your site will come up too. Thank You Nick Jr


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Mike 
Like everyone else said It looks great. It is easy to get around. I like it Good Job.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice clean site. Good to know you're carrying Ram Lights and S. B. Signals.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

As far as items in stock, we will be trying to keep that up. A couple of exceptions, USA does very well having most of their listed items in stock, and does such a good job drop shipping we can use that to your advantage. Accucraft Brass is of course at the high end and if they have it in stock will also drop ship. l do have Two Truck Shays Live Steam, Climax, Dockside, and Mason Bogies on reserve. These are all very limited and are expected to sell out. We are looking forward to you Guys signing up on the site.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, looks great.. I already bookmarked it. I'll be back to buy stuff...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

At the show in Council Bluffs Iowa on the 30th,31st,, will you be bring any hot sale items?? Any buy 6 get one free? Just wonder??


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
A well designed site! It's very easy to navigate and I like the prices on the track! Are they European/narrow gauge spacing or American/Standard Gauge?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, USA makes only one tie style, more European look. Brass seems identical to Aristo. Did you note the shipping cost.

Marty, we are going to do six BB's, free shipping.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems as if you are networking with Robbie from RLD? you have a lot of his special run stuff on your site, you guys working together? you should also try to get the SB signals that Robbie is selling with the sensor built in they are great. Ive set up a dealership thru one of my local dealers for these they really do work nice.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you mean the ones listed under South Bend Signal Company. I first saw these in Denver at the National meeting. Robbie is a great Guy and has made his special runs available to me.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your site. Easy to find things. One thing I find myself wondering, "If I order one of these, can I get it?" Of course, the other problem is "if I buy one of these, can I pay the rent?"

One of the problems I had years ago was knowing what was available and what wasn't. One morning I found 8 big orders for Union Pacific heavyweights.What joy! I can pay the rent this month! Oops, *Nobody* had UP heavyweights. Lewis had them in the instock list 'cause he had 2 broken ones on the shelf. "How about letting me know what's for sale, not what you're depreciating?"

Of course, my web hosting company kept dinking around with the servers and every couple days I had to change every place the source said tom.addtocart with dbo.addtocart or back. Hopefully you're not afficted with oneplanhost.com 

Those South Bend signals are cool. Midwest RAILS has some of them on the modular layout.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice site, easy to navigate. 
One suggestion, it would be helpful to those like me who can't remember which scale products come in, such as The Just Plain Folks, would be nice to know which scale they belong in. 
Other than that, nice job. 

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Jan 2010 09:11 AM 
Nice site, easy to navigate. 
One suggestion, it would be helpful to those like me who can't remember which scale products come in, such as The Just Plain Folks, would be nice to know which scale they belong in. 
Other than that, nice job. 

John 
John, if my few items of 'Just Plain Folks' are anything to go by they are all 1/20.3 scale, to suit the AccuCraft Colorado and Bachmann miscellaneous model railroad scales.

Big thumbs up on the website, BTW - nice clear pix help a lot. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Torby, we are making every effort to show only items that are available.

John, John Schneider the owner of Just Plain Folk states that the figures are 1/22.5. 


I know the figure size from different manufacturers has been a big question for many. For example the USA seated figures for their 1/29 Passenger Cars seem very small.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice site, I added to my favorites - I have just sent my pastor a link so he can order a decoder that is priced right! Church layout I am working on expanding etc. 
WHAT SHOW IN COUNCIL BLUFFS>?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Please let me know if the site works right or not, still working on some bugs. We will be at the Great Train Expo in Council Bluffs Iowa, Sat and Sun. 10-4 both days. Kids are in free, will have a lot of Trains running.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty you are SOL for free hat or tee shirt. Just bit the bullet and buy one. Later RJD


----------

